# NVidia nForce board and mounting filesystems

## BlackHatRob

I have just installed gentoo on my desktop which has the nforce4 chipset. When I rebooted my machine after installing grub, I got a kernel panic stating that it couldn't mount /dev/hdb3 (my root filesystem). I am wondering if this could be because I didn't compile drivers into the kernel for the chipset?

Does anyone have any ideas why I am getting this error?

----------

## ttuegel

You should be able to determine from the output whether or not it's detecting your hard drive: look for something about hdb (it should list all the partitions on it, IIRC).  If you're seeing something like that, then you didn't compile in the driver for the filesystem you formatted your root partition as.  Otherwise, make sure you have the "AMD and nVidia IDE" driver in your kernel.

----------

## BlackHatRob

I was thinking it was because it didn't have the nForce driver module... I just never saw it in the kernel. Thanks for that.

1 more problem now though. Once the system fully boots and I get a command prompt, I have no input. I use a USB keyboard and I do have 

usb human interface device (full HID) support and /div/hiddev raw HID device support compiled directly into the kernel. Any ideas on that one?

Thank you very much in advance,

Robert

----------

## DieselPower

Check that USB KBD and mouse input are enabled in the BIOS. I had the same problem on my TForce4U mobo and that fixed it.

----------

## BlackHatRob

I checked that and I am still having  the problem.

The machine seems frozen once it gets to the login prompt. the numlock light will ont go away when i press the key, etc. I've tried removing and reinserting the keyboard into the pc, but the problem persists.

----------

## DieselPower

Can you get or do you have a PS/2 keyboard to try? Does the livecd do the same thing? If the livecd works, chroot and emerge gpm and see if the mouse works in the console. If it does the machine is not frozen and you'll like the console mouse anyway!

----------

## BlackHatRob

I went ahead and installed the 64 bit version of everything and it seems to work fine now.

I have noticed a few things about the 2006.1 liveCd that may be classified as bugs:

1. The 2006.0 livecd, when using dodmraid detects the nForce Raid drives properly, 2006.1 does not

2. /usr/bin/touch is broken on the 2006.1 x86 livecd. It does not implement updating timestamps (as per the error: Cannot update timestamp, function not implemented)

Maybe just my cd... but I dunno. The 2006.1 x86-64 works great

----------

